
Deep Reinforcement Learning: Playing a Racing Game (using Python+Tensorflow+AWS) - lopespm
https://lopespm.github.io/machine_learning/2016/10/06/deep-reinforcement-learning-racing-game.html
======
wyldfire
All I can think of is how cool it was when D.A.R.Y.L. learned to play Pole
Position [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3whW65Xl54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3whW65Xl54)

